# Antelope season



## KEN W

It says on the GNF website that there will be no antelope season this year for gun or bow.What a bummer......they must have taken a big hit this past winter. :down:


----------



## MossyMO

http://www.fishingbuddy.com/no_antelope ... n_for_2010

bckhntr "Just an FYI - I received an email from Doug Leier and the last he had heard was that the Biologists haven't put a final recommendation on the season for this fall yet. He said we should know more next week."


----------



## barebackjack

This is a downer.

But, it may also be a blessing in disguise. If this is what it takes to get the G&F to pull their collective heads out of you know where and start limiting the non-resident bow tags.

Bow success has risen dramaticaly in the last ten years (due in part to better equipment, but mostly to the economical laser range finder), couple this with a high success rate for gun hunters, and a few bad winters, and we're in the predicament we may be in now,....nobody gets to hunt antelope.

But, im just one of those ND residents that wants to kick all NR's out of the state. :roll:

And before anybody jumps on me for saying what ive said. Think about it. ND is on the fringe of antelope country (read as we dont have em in the numbers like other states....which coincidently, limit NR access to them in some fashion). Gun access to these animals is very restricted. Bow access is wide open. They sell more tags than they did ten years ago, and a higher percentage of guys are connecting on those tags. Do the math. Something needs to be done, or, we may see more years in which nobody gets to hunt antelope in ND.


----------



## striped1

It's those damn non-residents again. Always screwing up ND hunting. What a bunch of crap.

It couldn't be that the antelope herd is down considerably due to consecutive bad winters?


----------



## barebackjack

I knew someone would comment without reading the whole thing.

People really should slow down and learn to read properly.



> Bow success has risen dramaticaly in the last ten years (due in part to better equipment, but mostly to the economical laser range finder), *couple this with a high success rate for gun hunters, and a few bad winters,* and we're in the predicament we may be in now,....nobody gets to hunt antelope.


We've had consecutive bad winters in a row before and still had a season.

Theres one dynamic that has changed quite dramatically in the last ten years. Number of bow tags sold, and success rates for those bow tags. This goes for both resident and NR tags.

And quite frankly, we haven't had exceptional numbers for a lot longer than just the last few bad winters. Theres more contributing to it than just a couple bad winters.


----------



## barebackjack

We apparently cant maintain the harvest we've had the last years and make it through a bad winter or two while maintaining a season. (winter of '97 was one of the worst in recent history and was VERY hard on the antelope numbers, yet we still had a season in '98)

If we keep on the way we've been, we'll be doomed to repeat this in the future. The possibility of no season whatsoever, for anybody, resident or non.

The only thing we can control, are available tags. If thats what it takes to maintain a season every year (even after a bad winter) than so be it.

And I ABSOLUTELY believe, that in the event tags are further limited to maintain the resource and opportunity, the first to be limited should be the non-resident.


----------



## AdamFisk

barebackjack said:


> The only thing we can control, are available tags. If thats what it takes to maintain a season every year (even after a bad winter) than so be it.
> 
> And I ABSOLUTELY believe, that in the event tags are further limited to maintain the resource and opportunity, the first to be limited should be the non-resident.


Them last two sentences will be quite hard for a NR to swallow. They also have their collective heads up their collective ***** when it comes to ND managing it's resources the way they see fit. Oh well, I have some faith in the ND G&F and feel they'll attempty to make this right over the next few years and I suspect we'll be seeing less NR bow tags handed out....Whatever I guess. If it takes a situation like this to wake their butts up, so be it.


----------



## bretts

--I do cringe when I see a non-resident out here hunting but, I'd have to disagree with you on that's the main point driving our lower antelope herds. It's hard winters & the combination of tags, but hard winters driving the lower numbers. Take for example the Washburn herd of antelope, in 2008 there was a solid herd of 150-175 antelope, no season allowed on these antelope, they were off limits, don't ask me why but in 2009 the game & fish opened this unit for hunting (trend of being 1 year too late on everything IMO), guys went hunting, and the herd is maybe 30 max, so what happened to these antelope???? Found quite a few dead because of winter of 08-09, it more than cut the herd in half, no hunters, & the herd is a mere 30 or so. So take our hard winters (being the driving point) & some hunter success here's where we are at. Granted ND is not a core area but, i'll agree with the above posts about NR's, IMO they shouldn't even be allowed to have the tag, with our limited numbers let's keep this an in-house tag, but then again the game & fish needs to make money also, so it'll never happen--


----------



## bretts

--BBJ, I know you hate the rifle season, but i had my points stacked for this year & no season, dang it :-?


----------



## AdamFisk

bretts said:


> I'd have to disagree with you on that's the main point driving our lower antelope herds.-


I don't think anybody has said this was all to blame on the NR's...It's not rocket science, Mother Nature is the mail culprit here, think we can all agree on that. But we can't control the weather can we? What can we control?

It's all moot anyways, if the winters keep up like they've been the last couple years. Nobody will be hunting them.


----------



## bretts

--To me it's frustrating with how tags get issued, yes I know people will say we can't stockpile game, but on the decent years so many tags get issued, there needs to be more of a happy medium, same goes for whiteys too. It seems like high's & low's to me for our populations lately, maybe it's just me.


----------



## barebackjack

bretts said:


> I'd have to disagree with you on that's the main point driving our lower antelope herds. It's hard winters & the combination of tags, but hard winters driving the lower numbers.


I never said increased bow tags and increased bow tag success is the main reason for lower numbers.

I said it was a contributer, and a big point the G&F has failed to really take into account in the last decade as this trend continues to increase and increase.

I said it was one of the factors we can control.

I said if anyone should be limited further in their opportunity to one of these animals, it should be the non-resident hunter.


----------



## NDTerminator

C'mon Jack, don't you know that ND exists to be a shooting preserve for NR and that we should get down on our knees and thank God above for every dollar the spend here? I mean, our very economy & existence relies on NR hunting here. :rollin:


----------



## bretts

barebackjack said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to disagree with you on that's the main point driving our lower antelope herds. It's hard winters & the combination of tags, but hard winters driving the lower numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said increased bow tags and increased bow tag success is the main reason for lower numbers.
> 
> I said it was a contributer, and a big point the G&F has failed to really take into account in the last decade as this trend continues to increase and increase.
> 
> I said it was one of the factors we can control.
> 
> I said if anyone should be limited further in their opportunity to one of these animals, it should be the non-resident hunter.
Click to expand...

--I'm not disagreeing with you, to me it seemed liked you deemed those two factors higher than weather, whatever not a big deal--


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

This is great news!!!! I was planning a week long trip and had even started to coordinate w/ a few guys. I was really lookin forward to it. Oh well, just 5 less days of leave I won't be taking and 5 days sooner I'll be leaving...... :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

Not sure why some places on their website say there is a season and here it says there isn't....

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... idency.y=5


----------



## AdamFisk

> Pronghorn Population Low, NDGF Will Not Recommend a Season This Year
> 
> North Dakota Game and Fish Department biologists recently completed the 2010 pronghorn population survey, and census data revealed the statewide population is 37 percent lower than last year and down more than 50 percent from 2008 as a consequence of recent severe winter weather. Therefore, the Game and Fish Department will not recommend a pronghorn hunting season in 2010.
> 
> Bruce Stillings, big game biologist in Dickinson, said two severe winters with high adult mortality rates, followed by poor production, has dropped the statewide population estimate to 6,500 pronghorn. Since 2003, the statewide population has been at or above 10,000 animals, including two years with more than 15,000.
> 
> "We need to give these populations an opportunity to recover. Our numbers are declining with few yearlings observed due to poor production in 2009, which was the lowest documented on record, followed by last year's tough winter," Stillings. "Production was better this year, but still below long-term averages in all management regions."
> 
> The aerial survey is flown in early July after young-of-the-year are born and visible. "We have to fly surveys to find out how many animals are on the ground," Stillings said. "We actually count individual animals so there is no extrapolating."
> 
> Survey results indicate the northern badlands population is doing the best, while pronghorn in the western Bowman management area are in the poorest condition. "Pronghorn in the northern badlands are at higher numbers due to experiencing only one severe winter over the last two years, while the remainder of the range had back-to-back severe winters," Stillings said. "Pronghorn in the western Bowman management region have not only had back-to-back severe winters, but experienced an abnormally cold and wet spring in 2009, which resulted in an unprecedented low production in 2009."
> 
> Northern Great Plains pronghorn are susceptible to dramatic population declines due to extreme winter conditions, Stillings said. The last two years have been a worst case scenario for pronghorn in North Dakota, similar to 1977-79 when three consecutive severe winters hit the region, resulting in closed seasons from 1978-1981.
> "
> The last thing pronghorn need is another severe winter," Stillings said. "A mild winter will increase adult survival and leave females in good condition for fawning."
> 
> Biologists will continue to monitor pronghorn numbers in the future, and when the population returns to a level capable of withstanding a harvest the season will reopen.
> "The winter of 2010-11 will be pivotal in determining whether pronghorn begin to recover or if a series of closed seasons similar to the late 1970s are needed," Stillings said.
> 
> The 2010 pronghorn season will be closed to both gun and archery hunters. Applicants who have accumulated preference points will maintain their current points. Individuals who have already purchased an archery license will be issued a refund.


----------



## holmsvc

barebackjack said:


> We apparently cant maintain the harvest we've had the last years and make it through a bad winter or two while maintaining a season.
> 
> If we keep on the way we've been, we'll be doomed to repeat this in the future. The possibility of no season whatsoever, for anybody, resident or non.
> 
> The only thing we can control, are available tags. If thats what it takes to maintain a season every year (even after a bad winter) than so be it.
> 
> And I ABSOLUTELY believe, that in the event tags are further limited to maintain the resource and opportunity, the first to be limited should be the non-resident.


I completely agree!


----------



## NDTerminator

The Grand Forks Herald has the story up on their on line editon. If the picture they have up with it is any indication, it's no wonder they are rare. The picture is a gazelle... :rollin:


----------



## KEN W

Listened to Randy Kreil on KFGO yesterday.Someone asked about the NR bow tags.He said their are only a few hundred NR tags out of the thousands issued for bow and rifle.

Some of you want less tags issued.....well there won't be any this year.....can't get less than that.He said the herd dropped from 15,000 to 6,500 in 2 winters.Hunting really had nothing to do with that big drop.Weather comtrols how many antelope there are.He also said NW south Dakota took a big hit to.He said there was pretty much no production the past 2 years,especially south of I-94.

The coming winter will be critical for antelope.They need a mild winter.If another tough winter happens it might take 5-6 years to build back up to huntable numbers.


----------



## NDTerminator

KEN W said:


> Listened to Randy Kreil on KFGO yesterday.Someone asked about the NR bow tags.He said their are only a few hundred NR tags out of the thousands issued for bow and rifle.
> 
> Some of you want less tags issued.....well there won't be any this year.....can't get less than that.He said the herd dropped from 15,000 to 6,500 in 2 winters.Hunting really had nothing to do with that big drop.Weather comtrols how many antelope there are.He also said NW south Dakota took a big hit to.He said there was pretty much no production the past 2 years,especially south of I-94.
> 
> The coming winter will be critical for antelope.They need a mild winter.If another tough winter happens it might take 5-6 years to build back up to huntable numbers.


After a conversation or two over the last couple years with a couple NDGF employees on a couple different issues, more & more I take what NDGF says officially with a grain of salt. If anyone thinks the number of bow tags issued & bow success rate for resident & NR alike was not a significant factor, he/she is drinking the NDGF Kool Aid. If NDGF saw the writing on the wall, those "few hundred" NR tags didn't have to be issued, and they could certainly have limited the resident bow tags as well.

ND doesn't issue NR tags for other low population big game species, why should goats have been any different?...


----------



## barebackjack

NDTerminator said:


> ND doesn't issue NR tags for other low population big game species, why should goats have been any different?...


Ding ding freakin ding!!!


----------



## Ref

I got an email answer from Bruce Stillings at the NDGF yesterday. He said there were only 126 NR antelope bow tags issued. Of that number, 120 actually hunted. Only 32 were successful.

That has got to be awfully low on the list of reasons for the decline in antelope numbers.


----------



## KEN W

Ref said:


> I got an email answer from Bruce Stillings at the NDGF yesterday. He said there were only 126 NR antelope bow tags issued. Of that number, 120 actually hunted. Only 32 were successful.
> 
> That has got to be awfully low on the list of reasons for the decline in antelope numbers.


You are exactly right.NR bow tags are a drop in the bucket.120 tags out of thousands issued.

Once again....winter weather controls the antelope numbers.When numbers drop.....so do licenase numbers like they did last year.Another big drop after this past winter and now the season is closed.Better hope for a mild winter or it won't be open for awhile for anyone.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Antelope are probably one of the most fragile game to manage. Unlike many other large game native to ND one bad winter can be particularly devistating antelope. When licenses are distributed we have no Idea what that following winter is going to be like. It truely is a crap shoot. If we have 12,000 antelope do we only issue a handfull of licenses assuming we might have a bad winter?

Anyone that cares to do any research will see that NR numbers are pretty insignificant. The bowhunter success rate back in 1998 was 28 % . The harvest in 1999 was considerably down at 20% @ or antelope (both res & NR) ......current success is around 32% for just NRs........on average very little change. In any year we are talking around 30 animals...1/2 a percent of todays total population. As a matter of fact if you took the NRs out the G&F would probably issue a few extra gun tags instead and it would be a wash. Sorry but NRs are not going to make or break our antelope population. If they were taking 300 you might get my attention. I'm supprised they even cut the res bow tags this year. I think the last time they cut the gun season they still allowed resident bowhunting and I don't recall that the population was any bigger. I was actually hoping to take an extra week on my mule deer bowhunt and try chasing goats again. It's been a while..... Guess I'll just have to settle with watching them for a couple years.

We all like to be armchair game managers I wonder how we would fare in the real world.


----------



## NDTerminator

Ref said:


> I got an email answer from Bruce Stillings at the NDGF yesterday. He said there were only 126 NR antelope bow tags issued. Of that number, 120 actually hunted. Only 32 were successful.
> 
> That has got to be awfully low on the list of reasons for the decline in antelope numbers.


That would be the 32 that actually responded and said they took a goat. BTW, if 32 kills for 12 NR licenses is accurate, that equals a success rate a bit shy of 30%. Resident archery success hovers around 20% on goats.

Guess when you are talking about NDGF knowing how low goat numbers were already 2 years back, "only"' 126 tags & 32 kills (assuming that is accurate based on voluntary questionaire response is nebulous) seems pretty significant to me.

But I guess GF has to make their excuses and justify their policies somehow...


----------



## Ref

The survey that said 32/120 (26% success) antelope being harvested by NR must be pretty accurate considering your figures of residents averaging 24/120 (20% success).

If NR's averaged 32 goats per year (64 over 2 years), out of a population drop of approximately 8,500...that doesn't seem like a significant number to me. It may be signifiacant to you...that's okay. We each have our own opinion. I still think it ranks on the very bottom end of reasons for the population decline.

If there were no NR licenses issued last year, it would mean 32 more antelope running around on the prairie....but those 32 more goats would probably not have swayed the NDGF to open the season this year.


----------



## NDTerminator

My point here is that if as seems apparent NDGF knew the writing was on the wall 2 years back, hunting should have been suspended then. If it was decided the some hunting could be allowed the licenses should have been extremely limited, restricted to residents only, and both firearms & bow should have a lottery, just like with our other low population big game. No over the counter tags, period! If ewvery animal is critical, you don't hand out tags over the counter for them Doesn't take a biologist to figure that out...

But again, it's sounds so much better to blame it on winter kill rather than a combination of that, probably oil field encroachment, and that NDGF screwed the pooch in this management scenario. I'm surprised they didn't throw some blame on the cougars that officially didn't exist here roughly 10 years ago...

Afraid over the last several years I've just lost confidence in NDGF's ability to manage the resources and devise sound, common sense policies as well as our lawmakers ability to do the same...


----------



## MossyMO

The more severe than average winters ND has encountered in the last 2 years is to blame for the lower than normal antelope population. NDG&F is not too blame for the weather, nor can they predict it.

I really get tired of NR bashin., Especially when I hear about the numbers of illegal immigrants in "OUR" country and "WE" make negative posts about other fellow Americans hunting in our territory or state. Honestly, think about that before you complain about NR's. All of the 50 states that are Americans, this is our country; let's not work against each other by differentiating, by which ocean we are closest too, area, region, state, county or township we reside in. I feel if we are justifiably, legally here, let's all just work with each other.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

The only thing I'll say is you don't have a NR problem here in ND. The numbers should be fairly accurate. I'm not paranoid enough to believe NDGF is pooching the numbers. After being here for two winters, I would definitely blame the winters for the problem long before I'd blame some out of state hunters. If they issued 132 NR tags last year, and we know they can't rifle hunt, it sure as hell isn't the reason why the season is closed this year.......

As far as huntin goes, ya'll have it made here. ND is a sleeper state and I think it will be for a very long time....


----------



## NDTerminator

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> The only thing I'll say is you don't have a NR problem here in ND. The numbers should be fairly accurate. I'm not paranoid enough to believe NDGF is pooching the numbers. After being here for two winters, I would definitely blame the winters for the problem long before I'd blame some out of state hunters. If they issued 132 NR tags last year, and we know they can't rifle hunt, it sure as hell isn't the reason why the season is closed this year.......
> 
> As far as huntin goes, ya'll have it made here. ND is a sleeper state and I think it will be for a very long time....


Tim, if you don't believe a government agency on any level won't gun deck the numbers and/or deflect individual blame for anything that goes FUBAR on them, you've probably never worked for one or have much experience with them. I have plenty of both types of experience with them...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

LOL, I work for the government and will until I retire, I just don't believe NDGF is going to FUBAR the #s. If the revenue was that great from the out of state licensing, do you really think they would have cancelled the season?

Either way, I'm really disappointed. I jacked up last year and didn't do it, and decided I was doing it this year even if I had to do it alone, before I left ND. I'm still going to take a few days and go down and chase some mulies. I have to experience that badlands hunting before I leave...


----------



## NDTerminator

You are in the USAF, I was in the Army. Even though they treat the lower ranks as mushrooms, anyone with a bit on the ball can see how the military works.The higher the rank (either commissioned OR NCO) the more blame shifting & career protection goes on. Get out where the govt agency has some freedom, and multiply the crap factor by 10...

I'll remind you our GF's official position on cougars was they didn't exist in ND until just a few years back, when the eye witness accounts and live stock depredation documentation simply overwhelmed their oft repeated public position. Up until that point they poo-pooed any report as wrong, mistaken, or exaggerated. Bear in mind that there are more than enough cats around for the legislature to pass a law allowing bowhunters to carry bellyguns for potection and the quota gets bumped of in weeks, not months. Now that they have been proven very wrong, GF doesn't even make a peep about their former official position.

The official policy on the use of magnifying scopes during ML season as told to me personally by a NDGF representative speaking to me officially for the agency a few months back is that "that's the way ML hunting is supposed to be" When I pointed out ML hunting has evolved far past sidelocks, open sights, and round balls and that even the most modest research shows that type of equipment use has gone the way of sinew strings and flint heads in bowhunting, and it's irrelevevant how the management goal number of deer get dead if via magnifying scope or open sights, I was somewhat rudely re-buffed with "that's the way we (NDGF) want it" (paraphrased). In other words, real life, equipment evolution, and management goals are not pertinent to the issue. BTW,it is my personal opinion this is being heavily influenced by the primitive ML assn here in state, which is an extremely small percentage of the ML owner/hunters in ND, and who do not speak for the vast majority own ML owners here who actually own in-lines.

That is the fair, balanced, and honest NDGF you are referring to. I"ll bet $10 right now thast not once as this unfolds will a single NDGF employee take responsibility for a miscalculation or poor policy decision in regard to this debacle. I would be willing to bet they don't even admit some culpability as the responsible managing agency...

Trust NDGF if you like. Me, I'll take anything they generate out of HQ in Bismarck with a very large grain of salt...


----------



## barebackjack

I did some diggin for numbers here.

Although not published for every year, the data shows a steady increase in bow tags sold, both resident and non. (In fact, bow tags have only increased from one year to the next from 2002-2008 which is what I have well broken down data for).

Gun tags fluctuate dramatically year to year based on census data.

Response rates to post season questionnaires hovers right around 55.6% for gun, slightly lower for bow.
Highest response rate in the last decade looks like 68%, low was 43%.
What this means is all harvest data is an "estimate".

Gun success rates for the last 20 years have remained pretty stable at around 75-80%.
Bow success rates have steadily climbed for the last 20 years to where they now hover in the low 20s (although 2008 was a bad year for bowhunters with only 13% success). The general trend is up though.

The trends are, increased bowhunters "enjoying" increased harvest rates.

Nobody seems to want to do anything about it now. Where will we be ten years down the road? If the trend continues, we could EASILY be selling 3-4K bow tags in this state by 2020. With a 20% or higher success rate were taking 600-800 additional animals.

Why not do something now, before its a problem (too late) than later when it is a regular problem?

In my mind, something needs to be done to curtail this trend, and the first thing that should be done, before any more limitations are put on ND residents, is to limit the non-resident. THAN we can limit residents further if need be.
Limit non-residents.
Limit resident archers.
Further limit gun gunters.
IN THAT ORDER.

You have to look at the long term. This predicament we're in now didn't happen overnight.

I don't think anyone is arguing that mother nature is not a huge player here. But some of you, including the G&F are downplaying, or ignoring, the added impact increased hunter success is having, and will be having in the future. Ignore the numbers all you want, the trend is we will have more and more hunters afield, harvesting a higher percentage of animals, and doing so with a population that to be honest, is never extremely abundant, while dealing with a wild card like mother nature.

As long as I talk about wild cards&#8230;..poaching. Anybody that's ever spent time in antelope country knows the reputation they have amongst the locals. How many are shot for snorts and giggles through the year? And we've all heard the stories of chasing them down with sleds in january to rope and castrate them.

I will say in reading the reports, the G&F seems extremely hung up on a thing called "hunter-days of recreation".


----------



## barebackjack

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> ND is a sleeper state and I think it will be for a very long time....


If you had been here just 10-15 years ago youd have a different opinion.


----------



## Ref

I've been hunting in ND for the past 44 years. I think that the NDG&F has done an outstanding job of managing the animals. I have the utmost respect for that department.

If anything, they should open up a few NR antelope rifle tags too..... :down: :beer:


----------



## barebackjack

I like that idea ref.

We can issue gun tags to any resident of a state that has NOT previously sued ND.


----------



## Ref

I really did mean what I said about the NDG&F. I just wish that they didn't have to go through the legislature for final approval. Let the life-long career biologists do their jobs.

The beers are for the second line about NR ....:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## MossyMO

I have no intentions of switching the subject, but I do have a favor to ask; Can everyone that commented on this topic please reply with an honest answer of how they think a NDG&F employee would do performing their own personal job?

I say if a NDG&F employee tried to do my job he/she would failed terribly at first without taking the TIME ON THE JOB to experience and prepare for the job duties.

And I am just in charge of the french fry bay at McDonalds !!! Just kidding with the final sentence, but I hope you do post on how you feel a NDG&F employee would do taking over your personal position?


----------



## Ref

You did hijack the subject with your question. It has nothing to do with the antelope season. I will give my opinion if another thread is started.


----------



## barebackjack

MossyMO said:


> I have no intentions of switching the subject, but I do have a favor to ask; Can everyone that commented on this topic please reply with an honest answer of how they think a NDG&F employee would do performing their own personal job?
> 
> I say if a NDG&F employee tried to do my job he/she would failed terribly at first without taking the TIME ON THE JOB to experience and prepare for the job duties.
> 
> And I am just in charge of the french fry bay at McDonalds !!! Just kidding with the final sentence, but I hope you do post on how you feel a NDG&F employee would do taking over your personal position?


The antelope portion of this thread has pretty much petered out, so .....

There are a lot of smart individuals within the NDG&F. This isnt about the individuals though, its about the agency and all that goes into the decision making.

The problems dont lie with the individual employees, its lies when you look at the grand scheme of things, with the added politics, the beuracrats, state tourism dept, input from groups that maybe shouldnt have an input, etc etc etc.

Same goes for USFWS, or really any large federal or state gov't agency. How many decisions are made by some beuracrat suit back in Washington DC that doesnt know his *ss from a hole in the ground?


----------



## Recurvenator

North Dakota isn't a prime destination for pronghorns for non-residents. I don't think it makes much sense blaming this on NR. Pronghorns are a difficult species to manage, Their numbers can plummet in one year, but they can rapidly increase as well.

I hunt in SW ND a lot, I know a lot of ranchers there. From what I know and heard, the ranchers pose a much bigger threat to pronghorns than the NR archer. Also, I've seen the gun hunters in action. I don't think I've ever seen one actually get out of the truck to shoot.......oh, wait, I did see one guy 2 years ago get out to rest his rifle over the hood. Remember, the gun hunters are exclusivley resident hunters.


----------



## wurgs

wow. What an idiotic generalization.


----------

